# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Cantenna

## michaesi

Επεσε στα χερια μου ενα μεταλλικο κυλινδρικο κουτι με διαμετρο
210mm και υψος 260mm. Καποιος με εμπειρια σε κατασκευές μπορεί
να συμβουλέψει αν ειναι καταλληλο για cantenna? (ή εχει πολυ μεγαλη
διαμετρο)
Θα μπορούσε εναλλακτικα να χρησιμοποιηθεί με ενεργο στοιχείο BiQuad
στον πατο του κουτιου?
Σχετικα με κεραιες BiQuad σε κατασκευές που βρήκα στο Internet ειδα
οτι το στοιχείο τοποθετείται σε αποσταση λ/8 (και οχι λ/4) από τον 
ανακλαστήρα. Καμια ιδεα επ' αυτού;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ngia

1. Η διάμετρος είναι πολύ μεγάλη (μαχ=10.5μμ). Εκείνο που θα γίνει είναι ότι θα διεγερθούν κύματα στο εσωτερικό της cantenna με περισσότερους από ένα τρόπους (ρυθμούς), άρα η λειτουργία της σαν κεραία δεν θα είναι αποτελεσματική
Για τις cantenna υπάρχει αρκετή πληροφορία στο http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=674
2. Επειδή έχει μεγάλη διάμετρο θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα biquad στον πάτο της, και σταδιακά να μειώνεις το μήκος του κουτιού, μέχρι να έχεις το μεγαλύτερο κέρδος. Διαισθητικά πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα βέλτιστο μήκος , το οποίο όμως μάλλον δεν θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο, ή μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείσεις μόνο τον πάτο του κουτιού (αρκεί να είναι επίπεδος)
3. Η απόσταση από τον πάτο πρέπει να είναι l/8, δηλ περίπου 1.5cm, και αυτός είναι απαράβατος κανόνας (για τις BiQuad). Μάλιστα πρέπει να πειραματιστεί κάποιος με την ακριβή απόσταση. Μην συγκρίνεις με την cantenna, είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές κεραίες. Πάντως φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή, εύκολη, με αρκετό κέρδος 11db, με καλό λόγο F/B, και φτηνή. Χρησιμοποιησε για ευκολία μια επιχαλκωμένη πλακέτα, αντί για κομμάτι ντενεκέ, νομίζω θα έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, και επίσης αν βρεις επαργυρωμένο πηνιόσυρμα
4. Θα σου πρότεινα να ασχοληθείς και με τις δύο κατασκευές. Λογικά θα σου δώσουν παραπλήσιο κέρδος, η μία με κυκλική πόλωση και η άλλη με κάθετη/οριζόντια

----------


## demisone

na rwthsw kati, uparxei pouthena kanena tutorial oloklhromeno gia cantennas? koitaksa kai ta alla posts alla den me kaluptoune plhrws...

----------


## papashark

Είτε δεν έψαξες αρκετά, είτε παραείσαι απαιτητικός........

----------


## gdeme

koita sto link pou edwsan parapanw ta paidia kai tha breis kapoia tutorials.Kykloforoun diafora,an ta diabaseis ola tha kaneis mia kali douleia

----------


## demisone

> koita sto link pou edwsan parapanw ta paidia kai tha breis kapoia tutorials.Kykloforoun diafora,an ta diabaseis ola tha kaneis mia kali douleia


basika phga sto link pou eixes sto signature. Htan oti prepei! twra gia opoiadhpote leptomeria mporw na kanw kana post sto forum....

----------


## MoHDa

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω δύο πραγμτάκια που θέλω σχετικά με τις Cantenna;

Ελπίζω να είστε θετικοί, επομένως ρωτάω...

Πριν από πολύ καιρο είχα αγοράσει κάτι δίμετρες δεκάρες μεταλλικές σωλήνες από είδη για υδραυλικούς για μία άλλη ιδιοκατασκευή, υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός που δεν μπορώ να τις χρησιμοποιήσω για την Cantenna;

Βασικά το βάρος τους είναι αρκετό, αλλά πως αυτό το πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεται σχετικά εύκολα με τη χρήση διπόδου παράλληλα τοποθετημένου με τον σωλήνα.

Και το δεύτερο ερώτημα που δεν το βρήκα πουθενά και φοβάμαι πως αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα της πρώτης μου απόπειρας, όταν αναφέρεται πως πρέπει ο δέκτης να είναι στα 3/4 Guide wavelength, ορίζει βασικά την αναλογία του μήκους του σωλήνα ως προς τη διάμετρο, αφού το μέγεθος που χρησιμοποιείται για τον υπολογισμό του guide wavelength είναι ανάλογο της διαμέτρου.
Στηριζόμενος στο παραπάνω σκεπτικό, δεν αναιρείται η γενική αρχή του όσο μακρύτερο τόσο καλύτερο; Ή είναι δυνατή η χρήση πολλαπλάσιων του guide wavelength επομένως και ισχύει;

----------


## ngia

1. Πρέπει να κάνει, ίσως έχει μικρότερη απόδωση λόγω μικρότερης αγωγιμότητας. Θα άξιζε να φτιαχτεί μία με χαλκοσωλήνα (δεν θα σκούριαζε, χαμηλές απώλειες, καλές μηχανικές ιδιότητες).




> Και το δεύτερο ερώτημα που δεν το βρήκα πουθενά και φοβάμαι πως αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα της πρώτης μου απόπειρας, όταν αναφέρεται πως πρέπει ο δέκτης να είναι στα 3/4 Guide wavelength, ορίζει βασικά την αναλογία του μήκους του σωλήνα ως προς τη διάμετρο, αφού το μέγεθος που χρησιμοποιείται για τον υπολογισμό του guide wavelength είναι ανάλογο της διαμέτρου. 
> Στηριζόμενος στο παραπάνω σκεπτικό, δεν αναιρείται η γενική αρχή του όσο μακρύτερο τόσο καλύτερο; Ή είναι δυνατή η χρήση πολλαπλάσιων του guide wavelength επομένως και ισχύει


2. Το βασικό είναι η εσωτερική διάμετρος να είναι από 7.5 ως 10. cm, με προτίμηση να είναι μεγαλύτερη από 8.5cm. (Αν πας σε μικρές διαμέτρους, το μήκος γίνεται μεγαλύτερο και η κεραία σου πιο narrowband)
Για το μήκος άλλοι λένε 3/4WL, άλλοι προτείνουν 1W/L, το βιβλίο της APPLE προτείνει (και νομίζω ότι είναι και το πιο σωστό) όμως μήκος μεταξύ 2 και 3WL. 
Δεν ισχύει ότι όσο μακρύτερο και καλύτερο, υπάρχει κάποιο βέλτιστο μήκος, πιθανώς ανάμεσα σε 2 και 3WL. 
Γενικά το μήκος δεν επηρεάζει τόσο δραστικά το κέρδος (αρκέι να είναι μεγαλύτερο από 3/4WL), σημασία μεγάλη έχουν το μήκος του μονοπόλου και η τοποθέτηση του στη σωστή θέση. (1/4WL από πίσω)

ΥΓ άσχετο. Η cantenna εκπέμπει γραμμικά και όχι κυκλικά πολωμένο κύμα.

----------


## MoHDa

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν χαλκοσωλήνες με τόσο μεγάλη διάμετρο, θα το ψάξω όμως.
Όταν την κατασκευάσω θα ξαναενοχλήσω για τη δοκιμή της...

----------


## indyone

Ο χαλκος νομιζω οτι ειναι ο ιδανικος για κεραια, λογω τις αγωγιμοτητας του.
Γι'αυτο το λόγω οταν ήθελα να φτιάξω μία καντέννα, εξαψα και βρήκα χαλκοσωλήνες ακριβώς στην διάμετρο που ήθελα (~100mm)
Τέτοιους χάλκινους σωλήνες θα βρείτε στην Ερμού στο Μοναστηρακι, λίγο πιο κάτω από το POP22
Τον χαλκό τον δίνουν με το κιλό και αν θυμάμαι καλά το κιλό πάει περιπου 20&euro;
Μπορεις να βρείς σωλήνες χαλκινους σε πολλούς διαμέτρους και σου κόβουν οσο θες...

----------


## Achille

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε για ποιο ακριβώς λόγο δε σκουριάζει ο χαλκός;
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οξειδώνεται, όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό με το σίδηρο βέβαια. Εκτός αν οι χαλκοσωλήνες γίνονται από κάποιο κράμα ή έχουν κάποια ειδική επίστρωση...

----------


## MAuVE

> Eχω την εντύπωση ότι οξειδώνεται, όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό με το σίδηρο βέβαια.


Ο χαλκός οξειδώνεται. 
Υπάρχει και η λέξη _χαλκοπράσινος_ που υποδηλώνει τη ματιέρα του οξειδωμένου χαλκού. Φύλλα οξειδωμένου χαλκού χρησιμοποιούνται στην αρχιτεκτονική γιά επικάλυψη στεγών. Είναι αρκετά συνήθης πρακτική στο εξωτερικό, ιδίως γιά περίπλοκες οροφές μεγάλων δημοσίων κτηρίων (τρούλοι εκκλησιών κ.λ.π). Σε εμάς ένα κτήριο που ξέρω αυτής της αισθητικής είναι το συνεδριακό κέντρο της Βέρροιας.

Πολύς κόσμος μπερδεύει το χαλκό με τον ορείχαλκο = μπρούτζο.
Ο μπρούτζος έχει μεγαλύτερη αντοχή στην οξείδωση.

----------


## ngia

> Φύλλα οξειδωμένου χαλκού χρησιμοποιούνται στην αρχιτεκτονική γιά επικάλυψη στεγών


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το στρώμα σκουριάς που δημιουργείται ενεργεί σαν προστατευτικό στην συνέχεια, εμποδίζοντας την οξείδωση να προχωρήσει προς τα μέσα. Σε αντίθεση βέβαια με το σίδηρο που σκουριάζει μέχρι τέλους.
Στην περίπτωση της cantenna (ή και για biquad) όπου θα χρησιμοποιηθεί χαλκοσωλήνας η επιφανειακή σκουριά δεν επηρεάζει την λειτουργία της. Μάλιστα καλό είναι ο N συνδετήρας να κολληθεί πάνω στο χαλκό (αφού τον ξύσουμε ώστε να φύγει η επίστρωση και χρησιμοποιήσουμε πιστόλι κόλλησης ισχύος)

----------


## MAuVE

> Μάλιστα καλό είναι ο N συνδετήρας να κολληθεί πάνω στο χαλκό (αφού τον ξύσουμε ώστε να φύγει η επίστρωση και χρησιμοποιήσουμε πιστόλι κόλλησης ισχύος)


Γιά τον καθαρισμό μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε και Braso. Το Braso θα το σας το προμηθεύσει μία νοικοκυρά (μητέρα, γυναίκα, αδελφή). 
Κόλληση καλή γίνεται επίσης και με θερμοπίστολο (πιστόλι θερμού αέρα γιά θερμοσυστελόμενα κάψιμο μπογιάς κ.λ.π)

----------


## MoHDa

Παιδιά, ο σωλήνας πρέπει να είναι και εξωτερικά μεταλλικός; Γιατί αν δεν πρέπει τοποθετούμε και έναν πλαστικό και δεν οξειδώνεται σίγουρα ο μεταλλικός...
Θα το ψάξω πάντως σχετικά με τις ιδιότητες του χαλκού και θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## MAuVE

> Παιδιά, ο σωλήνας πρέπει να είναι και εξωτερικά μεταλλικός; Γιατί αν δεν πρέπει τοποθετούμε και έναν πλαστικό και δεν οξειδώνεται σίγουρα ο μεταλλικός...
> Θα το ψάξω πάντως σχετικά με τις ιδιότητες του χαλκού και θα σας ενημερώσω!


Αρκεί εσωτερικά

----------


## MoHDa

Δουλειά δεν είχα ο διάβολος... και έψαχνε για χαλκοσωλήνες!
Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε η κλασσική χαλκοσωλήνα που όλοι έχουμε στο μυαλό μας, βγαίνει μέχρι 2,5-3cm. Επομένως επειδή δε θέλουμε C(u)antenna σκόπευτρο, είναι άχρηστη. Ωστόσο ρωτώντας πας στην πόλη και εκεί που συζήταγα περί ανέμων και υδάτων κάποιος ανέφερε πως κάνουν ανακαίνηση σε ένα νεοκλασσικό και οι υδρορροές είναι από Χαλκό(!), και άρχισα να ψάχνω για υδρορροές χάλκινες και να τι βρήκα:

http://www.sanitas.gr/index2.htm

Όπως γίνεται πολύ εύκολα αντιληπτό, πρέπει να είναι από κράμα χαλκού έτσι ώστε να μην οξειδώνονται, άρα έχουν τα πλεονέκτηματα που αναζητούσαμε, δηλαδή είναι 8cm διάμετρο, δεν οξειδώνονται, είναι από χαλκό και είναι ελαφριές...

Σε καμία 20 ημέρες που έρχομαι Αθήνα, θα πάω να δω από κοντά τι ακριβώς είναι.

Εσείς τι λέτε;

----------

